# berkley series 1 rods



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

where would be the best place to get a berkley series 1 rod cheap?? im lookin for a 6'6 - 7' med.heavy bait caster. i havent got much money to spend and thats what im lookin for. and want the best deal... cant find much online.... thanks .... peon


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a series one spinning rod so I understand why you want that
specific rod but if you'd consider a fenwick hmx I know we have 
several 7'mh casting rods in the store and they have a great action
to them and are going for about $70.00 on sale. just a suggestion.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

bought 2 new series one rods! 80 bucks a piece bought a 7 foot mh bait caster and a 6'6 medium spinning rod..!! these rods are 100 bucks every where iv seen...


----------

